# This vice popped up on my feed.



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

https://pipevise.com/

I've been wanting a mountable vice for many years now, but my original plan was just one of the chain vices.

What do you guys think about this one?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

For nipples maybe but anything long and heavy it will fall off and break your fingers. A long piece of pipe will fall off bounce off the ground and poke your eye out. Plus you half to stoop pretty low to work on it and you may strain your back.

Get a tri stand pipe. the patent has expired and you can buy a copy for cheap.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

eh..looks like you can get hurt with it...I have picked up so many rigid chain and screw pipe vices for super cheap at garage sales and craigs list....I must have like 4 tristand pipe vises , I dont remember how I got them but know I didnt pay for most of them...lol


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Alan said:


> https://pipevise.com/
> 
> I've been wanting a mountable vice for many years now, but my original plan was just one of the chain vices.
> 
> What do you guys think about this one?





Looks neat until the cheap jaws go dull. That's usually the problem with these "innovative" new tools, cheap steel. Something like that seems great until it lets go. Not to mention, nine times out of ten when you really need a third hand it's a hard to grab fitting that needs real vise jaws or a chain whip and not pipe wrench like jaw such as this.


Check out the picture I have attached, similar idea from a decade ago, never took off.
http://www.mccusainc.com/Tools/Foot-Vise.htm



Just get a chain vise that doesn't need space below to fit. I have a reed cv4 that I got cheap off ebay, I would use that anyday instead of this garbage. Or, get two chain vises and mount them back to back so you can mount it to any pipe/pole/lolly column on the jobsite.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Why not just us a two hole clip to screw a pipe wrench to a borad so it doesn't flop over when you place it on the floor?













.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, a lot of good points. Thanks, guys.

Honestly, I think a small chain vice would work better, I could use it for pre-fab some copper stuff, as well as threading stuff together. I don't do a lot of things with large diameter pipe, so I just want something small to hold things in place. The truck bed is a nice elevation for a workbench, so the only thing left to figure out is how I can mount and remove it quickly without having hardware protruding up from the tailgate for me to trip on.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If a piece of unistrut can be used to hang pipe wrenches, why can't a piece of unistrut be bolted to a board to hold a pipe wrench for the same thing?


----------



## Brennan (Oct 21, 2019)

skoronesa said:


> Looks neat until the cheap jaws go dull. That's usually the problem with these "innovative" new tools, cheap steel. Something like that seems great until it lets go. Not to mention, nine times out of ten when you really need a third hand it's a hard to grab fitting that needs real vise jaws or a chain whip and not pipe wrench like jaw such as this.
> 
> 
> Check out the picture I have attached, similar idea from a decade ago, never took off.
> ...



Figured I'd join and give my two cents after seeing this thread. I am actually the owner and one of the engineers here at Pipe Vise. Cant speak for the other vise not "taking off" due to its poor quality, however Pipe Vise has been doing quite well after starting three years ago (its my full time job now!). We are just normal guys down here in Texas (master plumbers and engineers) who love to build tools that work. So, we aren't just some random company popping up to make a quick buck off of cheap tools. We are die hard tool enthusiasts that have created awesome tools that techs in all sorts of different industries use daily. Some of our industries served include plumbing, hvac, agriculture, medical, defense, and many more. When we started, we never would have imagined things would take off the way they did, but its been a fun ride!

As for the "cheap" jaws, we have thousands of units out in the field and have never had any returns or complaints about our teeth going dull. In fact we pay extra special attention to the processes used in the creation of our teeth.

Im not going to post any links or anything as I am sure there are advertising rules, but feel free to check out our instagram page (search pipevise on instagram) to see what some of the biggest names in plumbing have to say about our tools. Our page is full of all sorts of cool pictures submitted by customers.

Lastly, we are in no way trying to eliminate the need for a chain vise as they are great for threading pipe and pipe fitting. However, they are a bit of a hassle (and slow) when pre-fabbing in a home, on a jobsite, a roof, or in a mechanical room etc.



Thanks,


Brennan




Also, hate to be that guy with just one post that comments on a thread, but I guess we all have to start somewhere:biggrin:.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Alan said:


> Yeah, a lot of good points. Thanks, guys.
> 
> Honestly, I think a small chain vice would work better, I could use it for pre-fab some copper stuff, as well as threading stuff together. I don't do a lot of things with large diameter pipe, so I just want something small to hold things in place. The truck bed is a nice elevation for a workbench, so the only thing left to figure out is how I can mount and remove it quickly without having hardware protruding up from the tailgate for me to trip on.





Cut a piece of 1/4" or thicker plate the size of the base of the chain vise. Drill through it and the tailgate and use large steel/stainless pop rivets. 1/4" stainless pop rivets are extremely tough. Then you can drill and tap bolts holes in the plate so you can bolt the vise on when you need it and when you don't it's just a piece of plate lying flat which shouldn't be an issue.








.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

> PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons:
> Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice Plumber, and Plumbing Helper, Plumbing Inspectors and Plumbing Engineers.
> Plumbing Business Owners and Operators including management positions and their support staff. (Operations Manager, Service Manager, Project Manager, Superintendents, Customer Service, etc.)
> Drain Cleaning, Fire Sprinkler, Hydronic Heating, Boiler, Steam, Chiller, Municipal Water and Wastewater, Potable Water Treatment, Septic System, Water Well, Wastewater Treatment.
> ...


 @Brennan Read the forum rules and post an intro if your position qualifies the criteria above.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Brennan said:


> Figured I'd join and give my two cents after seeing this thread. I am actually the owner and one of the engineers here at Pipe Vise. Cant speak for the other vise not "taking off" due to its poor quality, however Pipe Vise has been doing quite well after starting three years ago (its my full time job now!). We are just normal guys down here in Texas (master plumbers and engineers) who love to build tools that work. So, we aren't just some random company popping up to make a quick buck off of cheap tools. We are die hard tool enthusiasts that have created awesome tools that techs in all sorts of different industries use daily. Some of our industries served include plumbing, hvac, agriculture, medical, defense, and many more. When we started, we never would have imagined things would take off the way they did, but its been a fun ride!
> 
> As for the "cheap" jaws, we have thousands of units out in the field and have never had any returns or complaints about our teeth going dull. In fact we pay extra special attention to the processes used in the creation of our teeth.
> 
> ...


where are the free samples for evaluation???


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> where are the free samples for evaluation???


Home Run. :vs_cool:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Speaking of vises, I just changed the handle on my bench vise from a 1/2"x7" that kept bending to a 5/8"x15". Those are balls from 1/2" ball valves on the ends. I tapped them to 5/8" and threaded the ends of the rod.


Threading the rod was a pita. Tapping the balls was annoying. Drilling the hole in the pommel out from 1/2" to 5/8" was extremely easy. I was terrified I would chip/chunk/break the bit several times and that it would take me forever to drill that hole out but I was wrong. Took me like 60secs.


----------

